# Mortima Superdatomatic



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I just love 1970's Sicura/Mortima/Sorna's the bigger the brasher the better







Still got my eye on Roys Sicura, hopefully it'll still be there when I'm not so skint, sometime in 2007 maybe









I was trying to find information on this watch and stumbled across a 70's watch site, very interesting. I realised I'd read a small feature on it in the Sunday Times a couple of weeks ago which I think was the first watch related feature I've ever seen in general edititorial. However as nice as the watches were, the prices were astronomical Â£100/Â£200/Â£300 for similar things Roy has for far far less. I mean who would pay Â£160 for a Mortima diver in OK nick?









This is mine, I've had a couple before but this is the first NOS I've found. What do you think? The pic gives a good idea of the face colour, a really weird brown







I'm a sucker for this type of thing and could part with it for something interesting, a Sicura or old Seiko maybe. Does anyone know anything about Mortima?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oops, I forgot the most important thing. It has one of Roy's dimpled rubber (20mm) straps, sets it off a treat. I think I have fallen for these straps as badly as Stan has for the mesh ones







On 4 of my watches now, very comfy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mark,

"Spooky" world we live in, I have just won a Mortima today off E-bay. Gone on the Forum to get some info' and there is yours. I have never heard of them before, though reconised the family resemblence to the Sorna World Timer like Roy has sold. I only bid as it is an unusual looking watch, having a 24 hour movement and will add something different to my collection.

So I will ask the question as well any body know any thing about Mortima.

Heres the sellers picture of mine, we will have to see what it's like when it turns up.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Whoooah it gets spookier! I was bidding on that watch









I have had two of those before, that is a rare find in such good condition and I would have raised the stakes if I didn't have the above already.

BTW paid similar for mine, they were both on Ebay, one in Spain and one in Germany the good news is when I sold them on they fetched double both went to US buyers


----------

